# Help - New guinea pig owner



## LazyAfternoons (Mar 11, 2019)

I'm the recent owner of some guinea pigs. I adopted them roughly a week ago at the pet shop. They came together and are roughly six months old - both females. 

They seemed to be getting along fine at first. They both have a pretty big cage (and I did kind of spoil them rotten) and there's plenty hiding spaces. One of them is fluffier than the other, whilst the other is more sleek. Rhona is fluffy and Rosie is not. 

However, over the past few days they seem to be fighting? Rhona keeps going up behind Rosie and scaring her and they keep making little "rrrr" noises. I'm not sure what to do or if I will need to buy separate cages for them. They seem to not get a long for a minute or so and when I check up on them again they're fine. I'm not sure if this is normal because they're so young or if there's something I need to do to make them feel more comfortable. 

Thank you!


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Are they chattering their teeth at each other or is the noise just a sort of rumbling sound? If not teeth chattering then this is perfectly normal behaviour. Female guinea pigs get hormonal and will boss each other about. Being new they will need to establish who's boss so it's possible Rhona is the more dominant pig. As long as she is not stopping Rosie from going into any of the hiding spaces or not letting her have her share of food they will be fine together. If they are chattering their teeth this is an aggressive behaviour which needs to be closely watched as it could end up in a fight.


----------



## LazyAfternoons (Mar 11, 2019)

There's no chattering of teeth, only just chasing around the cage. As far as I'm aware both of them are eating normally too.

Thank you for the advice! I'll keep a close eye on them to make sure nothing is going on  Very helpful!


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

Those little rrrrrr noises are because one female the one that is doing it is in season and feeling horny lol. They come in season every 14 to 18 days . They will also mount each other when they are in season. Its all perfectly normal.


----------

